# ورنيش سائل للاحذية



## chem1982 (7 مايو 2012)

ورنيش للاحذية سائل 
شمع مونتانا ابيض 3جزء بالوزن 
شمع العسل 3جزء بالوزن 
شمع كرنوبا رمادي 1جزء بالوزن 
تربنتين نباتي 50جزءبالوزن
تربنتين معدني 20جزء بالوزن
رابع كلوريد الكربون 25جزء بالوزن 
من الممكن تلوين هذة التركيبة باي لون حسب الرغبة كما ان هذة التركيبة يمكن اتخاذها كاساس لتحضير تراكيب اخري للورنيش المنظف السائل 
طريقة العمل شاملة لمعظم تركيبات الورنيشات 
1- تصهر الشموع في اواني مناسبة من النحاس او الالمونيوم ويراعي في ذللك صهر الشمع ذو درجة الانصهار الاعلي يليها
2- يسخن مخلوط الشمع المنصهر حتي درجة 95 م مع التقليب المستمر حتئ تختفي الرغاوي الدالة علي وجود الماء طبعا التسخين علي نار هادئة 
3- تضاف المواد الملونة للشموع المنصهرة مع التقليب المستمر ولضمان الحصول علي لون متجانس يمزج اللون علي حدة بكمية مناسبة من الشمع
4-تبرد الشموع المنصهرة بعد تلونها الي درجة 70 م يضاف المذيب تدريجيا وبكميات مناسبة علي دفعات ويقلب المزيج عند كل اضافة جيدا يجب ان تكون حرارة المزيج بعد الانتهاء من اضافة المذيب مابين 50 - 55 م حيث ان الحرارة المناسبة للتعبئة في العلب 40-45م كما تجري عملية اضافة المذيب بعيدا عن مصدر الهب والحرارة
اصهر 
واللة ولي التوفيق 
لاتسونا من الدعاء


----------



## مسوقاتى جديد (16 سبتمبر 2012)

من اين احضر هادى المكونات


----------



## sayed piano (30 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فقيه العرب (20 أكتوبر 2012)

هههههههه نشتريه جاهز اسرع


----------



## شاةثيلة (29 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

